# Nato Meets Timex Meets Argos



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody seen page 115 of the latest Argos catalogue?

I note "*Timex Weekender Gift Set. *Unisex. Four additional fabric slip-through straps. Water resistant."

The watch seems to come on a 'green.' There are two kinda military looking; one orange and one purple.

Interesting concept don't you think?


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn. Some of those colours go with my stained glass windows.


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

interesting design, very individualism


----------

